
Don't be afraid to put yourself out there - neoslash
For the longest time I held off on creating a blog. I felt like no one would care or read it. I also felt like why blog on topics someone else has covered?<p>Then in 2018 I went to the Microsoft Ignite conference and spoke to Ben from the MS Cloud IT Pro podcast. He told me how they started off small. They kept at it and eventually got some traction. Now they have a decent following. He said he initially had similar feelings but they just kept at it and creating content. Eventually people took note and now they have several sponsors.<p>After the conference I was motivated and inspired. I created my own blog and started creating content. Initially I remained unknown. My blog was specific to technical issues I encountered throughout the day. One day I decided to write about some other random bits regarding the IT industry and received several emails from people all over. I found that people related to that so I continued throwing in some posts that weren&#x27;t specifically technical.<p>Two months ago I was contact by Cloudberry&#x2F;MSP 360 to create content for their blog. They contacted me and told me they found my blog via Twitter and really liked it! I was blown away by this. I&#x27;ve been working with them and have already submitted 8-10 pieces of content. I never thought I&#x27;d end up here.<p>After seeing the power of social media and putting myself out there I&#x27;ve decided to take it one step further. I&#x27;ve been seen as a mentor in the last two organizations I&#x27;ve worked for. I&#x27;ve decided to bundle all the advice I&#x27;ve given into a guide for stating a career in IT. In addition to this I&#x27;m going to create a podcast which discusses several aspects of the IT industry- Career paths, trends, and how to continue to be successful in IT. I&#x27;ve noticed this is quite popular in the software development space but not so much in general IT.<p>I created this page- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;makingithappen.tech&#x2F; as a landing spot for these projects.<p>Anyone else have a similar story?
======
seotut2
This looks like a spammy submission to me. You're selling something here but
trying to hide it behind your story.

HN does allow self-promotion, but it has to be done in good faith. Start the
title with Show HN. And it has to be something of interest to the community,
like a software project.

This is just spam.

